# Big Baby Beast RBA Question



## shaheedtait (28/4/17)

Hey guys. 
Having a small problem with my RBA. First build appeard to ba a failure and for about an hour I kept getting in error message "ohms too low" regardless of the amount of wraps used.

I then discovered that when I loosen the deck slightly from the base it fires up perfectly.
So just want to know if this is a known issue or am I doing something wrong? And is there a fix... I would prefer it being more secure in the base.



Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Hi @shaheedtait 

I dont have any experience with this device so cannot help you directly

But perhaps tell us what wire you are using and post a pic of your build deck, it might help


----------



## shaheedtait (28/4/17)

Thanks @Silver. Will post a pic later. Currently working my way through some juice.
Used Geekvape 26ga Kanthal with some cotton bacon bits.

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheedtait (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @shaheedtait
> 
> I dont have any experience with this device so cannot help you directly
> 
> But perhaps tell us what wire you are using and post a pic of your build deck, it might help


Basically if I make the deck slightly tighter in the base I get the error.












Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheedtait (28/4/17)

Took the rba off.... is this right or am I missing an o-ring in the middle?





Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (28/4/17)

Ey man i have been useing my rba deck since the day i got it and never had a build problem.

I wuld say wash the tank and rba nicely.Build your coils on 2.5mm and make your raps close to each other and make sure no part of the coil tuches the rba @ all and give it a go


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (29/4/17)

Make sure the coils aren't touching the cap that goes over it as it will short... Try moving the coils further into the holes

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (29/4/17)

To build perfect and neat coils easily I highly suggest you take a look at @Sir Vape website and get one of these: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/new-coil-master-v4-tool

I think the issue you are having is due to your coil build. 

By the way, after installing the build did you fire the coils and make sure that they were glowing evenly and did you work out the hotspots on the coils? 

Change your coils and try to wrap your coils close to each other. Use a 2.5 or 3mm ID to wrap around and do about 6 or 7 wraps. 

After installing the build and cutting the excess wire/leads, position the coils properly so that they do not touch the base or the RBA. Thereafter fire the coils and get them to glow evenly. Strum the coils using a screwdriver if needed to work out the hotspots and to get them to glow evenly.

After making certain that the coils are glowing evenly and that there are no hot spots (spots that heat up faster than the rest of the coil) wick it and prime the coils.

I hope you get your issue fixed. I still highly recommend that you get that tool kit. It will make your life so much easier and you'll have perfectly wrapped coils every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (29/4/17)

Iso your RBA not missing an O-ring. There should be a black O-ring type thing and another opaque O-ring towards the bottom.


----------



## shaheedtait (29/4/17)

Thanks for all the help guys

Sent from my HUAWEI CAN-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (30/4/17)

What happens is your coils are touching the RBA sides. This was happening to me and I only realized it when I was ready to throw it away.

Bring your coils in a bit


----------



## Nightwalker (30/4/17)

Also, if RBA says ohms to low without top of RBA on, it's still spazzing out from previous warning. Take off the whole tank and switch mod off and take a battery out. Then you should in therapy be good to go


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/17)

Tighten those coils up. How do you even get them burning even like that?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter (5/5/17)

crack2483 said:


> Tighten those coils up. How do you even get them burning even like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



While not being the neatest coils, there is nothing wrong with using a spaced coil. They ramp exactly the same as a contact coil...


----------

